

Silicon Valley Holiday Parties Are What Wall Street Holiday Parties Used to Be - RougeFemme
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2013/12/silicon-valley-holiday-parties.html

======
fatjokes
In other news: profitable corporations spend money. It's rather unfair to
compare them to the Wall Street firms who profited and spent lavishly and then
demanded that taxpayers pick up the bill (and Goldman doesn't even belong on
that list).

They should see these holiday parties as what they are: a part of the
employee's total comp. I hear Amazon does not have holiday parties. As an
engineer, I reduces my desire to work at Amazon.

~~~
7Figures2Commas
> They should see these holiday parties as what they are: a part of the
> employee's total comp. I hear Amazon does not have holiday parties. As an
> engineer, I reduces my desire to work at Amazon.

I hear ya. And it's only getting worse. I was recently recruited by a major
tech company and when I learned that weekly bottle service at a popular
nightclub wasn't part of the comp package, I lost all interest.

~~~
fatjokes
Appealing to extremes always make great arguments!

